# My fursona and other characters



## Mayflower (Jan 1, 2018)

I wasn't quite sure if I should do this, but since I want to fit in here, I'd like to share some information about my fursona. I've slightly altered the Bio form available here, and used some information I had written about my fursona a long time ago. It's updated to fit into a more comtemporary setting(my fursona was originally designed to fit into a story set in the Victorian era).

I also plan to use this thread to post descriptions of other characters I've created.


*Name:* Constance Mayflower
*Age:* 38
*Sex:* Female
*Species:* Horse
*Height:* 6’6”

*Profession:* Opera singer

*Appearance:*

- _Body:_ Firm and curvy, with the body of a woman in prime condition. Constance has large breasts, and her legs are long, shapely and strong, while still being very feminine. Her legs and feet are shaped like those of a human, instead of her having hooves.
- _Hair:_ Dark brown, wavy hair that falls to the middle of her back.
- _Fur:_ Light chocolate brown.
- _Markings:_ The fur above her vulva is the same color as her hair.
- _Eye color:_ Light brown
- _Other features:_ Her nipples and labia are a slightly bronze-chocolate color.


*Clothing/Personal Style:* Constance's wardrobe is very elegant and fashionable, and always up to date on the latest fashion trends. She prefers dresses that accentuate her tall and athletic figure when going out. She'll usually be seen wearing dresses that cling to her body, displaying her curvy body and her ample cleavage. She likes dresses that lets her show off her long, powerful legs as well, so dresses with slits are among her favorites. Constance enjoys the stares that her attire may attract, so most of her social dresses are made from fine, thin material, allowing her nipples to be clearly seen straining against the fabric.


*Behavior and Personality:* Constance acts like a true lady. She's elegant, classy, sensual and graceful. She usually has a small playful smile on her lips and sparkling eyes, and can often be found humming or singing quietly to herself when she's in a good mood.

Constance is also a very gentle and caring person, with a heart as big as her breasts. She truly wishes the best for the people around her, and often donates money to the poor.

She is very interested in art and fashion, and loves to attend parties, to dance, and to perform for others. Throwing a party and being a good hostess are also things she loves to do, as she is very keen on socializing and getting to know new people.

Constance has an incredibly high sex drive, and a very submissive side. Two traits that make her to do many things she’d never publicly admit having done.


*Orientation:* Bisexual

*Skills:* Singing, teaching and socializing.

*Weaknesses:* Slutty. Especially when drunk.


*History:* Born into a wealthy family, Constance was given a wide range of options of what she wanted to do. As a child, she was fascinated by the famous singers and musicians of the time, and decided to take up training in various forms or music, which was supported by her parents. It was quickly discovered that her beautiful and melodic voice was perfect for opera, and word spread of the talented young mare and how much progress she was making. Many renowned musicians and reporters came to the Mayflower estate to listen to the young singer.

It didn't take long for Constance to be a well-known person in the world of music, and when her parents finally decided that she was old enough to leave home, there was no shortage of offers for her to perform and sing. Touring and performing around the world for many years, Constance earned both wealth and fame. She became known for her seductive voice, and her ability to charm the audience and bring tears to their eyes. Wherever she went, she drew scores of listeners; some who even came from far away to listen to her singing.


While travelling the world, Constance met and fell in love with a successful businessman. Their engagement and subsequent marriage received enormous attention in the media. They were a true power couple, and the fascination of thousands. Everyone thought they were the perfect couple. What the public didn’t know, though, was that their marriage was not entirely a happy one. Despite numerous attempts, they had been unsuccessful in having children. They even had help, but it soon got clear that Constance was infertile. This caused a great rift in their relationship, and their sex life suffered a lot.


Today they are still together, and pretending to the outside world that they are as happy as ever. They almost always show up at events together, as their good public image is important to both of their careers. Privately, though, they are more like friends. Constance doesn’t want to hurt her husband, but she is no longer sexually attracted to him, and can’t stop cheating on him. While her husband has his suspicions about what’s going on, he has no idea of the full extent of her infidelity.


*NSFW Picture:
www.furaffinity.net: Constance Mayflower by Symphony*


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 4, 2018)

*Name:* Maurice
*Age:* 51
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Boar
*Height:* 5’9”

*Profession:* Talent manager for Constance

*Appearance:*

- _Body:_ Chubby with a beer belly
- _Hair:_ Black hair, that’s combed over to hide the balding spot.
- _Fur:_ Dark brown
- _Markings:_ None
- _Eye color:_ Brown
- _Other features:_


*Clothing/Personal Style:* Usually wears a cheap business suit and uses reading glasses. Can often be seen smoking cigars.


*Behavior and Personality:* Maurice gives off the impression of a sleazy and greedy person, but he is in fact a very shrewd and cunning businessman. He has decades of experience as a talent manager, and is one of the best at what he does. He always haggles when negotiating agreements and is not afraid to use underhand business practices.


Some people find him a bit grumpy and unpleasant, but that’s mostly due to his bad manners and crude language. His clients like him, because he is never unkind to them, and goes to great lengths to further their careers.


Maurice loves to eat and drink and indulge in all kinds of pleasures. He also has a bit of a gambling problem. He’ll literally gamble on anything, which has lead to problems with various shady individuals in the past. He’s trying to steer clear of that, but finds it difficult to resist an interesting wager.


Although Maurice takes his job very seriously, he is often distracted by some perverse tendencies. He frequently spies on Constance when she’s changing, “accidentally” touches her breasts or butt, and even sniffs her used underwear whenever the chance presents itself. He really loves his job.


*Orientation:* Heterosexual


*Skills:* Haggling. Eating. Being a voyeur.


*Weaknesses:* Greedy. Pervert. Lack of manners. Gambling problem.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 4, 2018)

*Name:* Tristan
*Age:* 22
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Jackal
*Height:* 5’11”

*Profession:* Model

*Appearance:*

- _Body:_ Slim and toned.
- _Hair:_ Shoulder length, silver hair.
- _Fur:_ Golden
- _Markings:_ None
- _Eye color:_ Green
- _Other features:_ None


*Clothing/Personal Style:* Tristan makes a living from looking good, so his attire is always stylish and up to date on the latest fashion trends. He typically wears tight-fitting pants and a shirt with a couple of buttons unbuttoned.


*Behavior and Personality:* Confident and charming, Tristan has an easy-going personality. His disarming smile and witty remarks can make anyone relax in his company. With his handsome looks, he’s always the center of attention, and he craves the envyous or adoring stares of the people around him.


Tristan is a true hedonist and womanizer. Seducing beautiful women is a sport to him, and one he is legendary at. No one can resist his advances, and he has slept with hundreds of women, which he will gladly tell about in detail. His greatest obsession, though, is married women. He loves nothing better than the forbidden joy of sex with another man’s wife. The more they will let him do, the more they worship him, the stronger is his own satisfaction. The are many rumors about him, but they don’t bother him at all. Tristan finds such scandals highly amusing, as they have done a lot to keep the attention of the media on him.


Tristan is also an exhibitionist who loves the thrill of getting caught or being watched. He has often had sex with women, while their husbands were nearby. He also loves to have sex in public places, or to have sex in front of an audience or a camera. Many of his sessions with married women have been recorded and stored in his private collection.


Tristan isn’t a bad person. He just sees seduction as an art, his good looks as a blessing, and sex as the purest form of happiness.


*Orientation:* Heterosexual


*Skills:* Seduction, dancing and anything with his tongue


*Weaknesses:* Vain


*Picture:*
www.furaffinity.net: Tristan by Symphony


----------



## Vincent_Perri (Jan 7, 2018)

Bloody 'ell, this group sounds like a splendid bag of tricks  ~Vince


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 7, 2018)

Vincent_Perri said:


> Bloody 'ell, this group sounds like a splendid bag of tricks  ~Vince


Thank you 

I have some more I've been working on, and I'm looking into getting some of them drawn as well.


----------



## Vincent_Perri (Jan 7, 2018)

Constance said:


> Thank you
> 
> I have some more I've been working on, and I'm looking into getting some of them drawn as well.


Oh awesome. Would love to see some more XD ~Vince


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 7, 2018)

*Name:* Lucien
*Age:* 24
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Cat
*Height:* 6’

*Profession:* Aristocrat

*Appearance:
*
- _Body:_ Athletic.
- _Hair:_ Black hair that falls to the middle of his back. Tied into a braid.
- _Fur:_ White
- _Markings:_ None
- _Eye color:_ Purple
- _Other features:_


*Clothing/Personal Style:* Usually wears expensive suits of varying designs and colors.


*Behavior and Personality:* Lucien appears very charming at first, and can play the role of sympathetic young man to perfection. Behind the façade, though, is a cold and calculating individual. As the only child of rich parents, Lucien had a very privileged upbringing. All his life he has been used to getting anything, and anyone, he wants. This has greatly warped his view of the world and of other people, as he considers everyone else to be beneath him. All that matters is himself and his desires. If someone can’t be bought, they’ll be manipulated, intimidated or forced into doing exactly what he wants.


Lucien is arrogant and condescending, and loves to humiliate others. He demands constant respect, and he laughs at other people’s misfortunate. When he speaks, he expects people to be quiet and listen to his every word. His opinion is the only one that matters in his world, and he does not take kindly to people disagreeing with him. Anyone foolish enough to defy him will soon regret it.


*Orientation:* Heterosexual


*Skills:* Ambitious. Manipulating. Ruthless.


*Weaknesses:* Disloyal. Arrogant. Stubborn.


*Picture:*
www.furaffinity.net: Lucien by Symphony


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 7, 2018)

*Name:* Pip
*Age:* 18
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Chinchilla
*Height:* 5’2”

*Profession:* Student. Has a spare time job as a bellhop.

*Appearance:*

- _Body:_ Skinny
- _Hair:_ Dark grey hair
- _Fur:_ Light grey
- _Markings:_ None
- _Eye color:_ Blue
- _Other features:_


*Clothing/Personal Style:* Ordinary clothes that are very worn. Several patches have been sown onto his clothes, suggesting that he can’t afford to buy new clothes.


*Behavior and Personality:* Pip is a shy and timid young man. He doesn’t talk much, because he often gets uncomfortable when people are paying attention to him, and he’s scared of saying something embarrassing. He can be fairly naïve, but he’s by no means stupid. He does well in school, although his lack of confidence is keeping him from achieving the things he should.


He has a very vivid imagination, and he loves to read in his free time. Pip is the kind of person who gets so caught up in the stories he reads, that he forgets all his problems and shortcomings. Unfortunately, he also forgets the time, his chores and everything else.


Pip isn’t a very social person, but he does have a couple of close friends that he can confide in. When he’s together with them, he opens up a lot more and he can talk for hours. He’ll talk about his hopes and dreams for the future, and also about girls. He’s fascinated by girls and by sex, and spends a lot of time daydreaming about both. He has no experience with either, though, as he’s simply too shy and insecure. He can’t even talk to a girl without blushing.


*Orientation:* Heterosexual

*Skills:* Running and hiding. Vivid imagination.

*Weaknesses:* Shy and easily scared. Doesn’t handle attention well.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 7, 2018)

*Name:* Lamar
*Age:* 47
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Polar bear
*Height:* 6’5”

*Profession:* Business tycoon and politician

*Appearance:*

- _Body:_ Not fit, but powerfully built for a man of his age
- _Hair:_ Black with a couple of grey streaks.
- _Fur:_ Mustard yellow
- _Markings:_
- _Eye color:_ Brown
- _Other features:_ Neatly trimmed mustache and goatee. Black with a couple of grey streaks.


*Clothing/Personal Style:* Lamar is never seen publicly without a suit and tie.


*Behavior and Personality:* Lamar is a man of great intellect and experience. He has built a vast business empire, and has since used his wealth and influence to forge a career in politics. Throughout the years he has been the mentor of many aspiring young businessmen. One of them being Constance’s husband, whom he has known for years.


Lamar loves to be in control, regardless of the situation. Losing control is something that mainly happened in his younger days. As he has gotten older, he has learning to stay calm and collected, and it’s very rare for anyone to see him truly angry. He is well respected by the people who have met him, and is often seen as an example of what a great leader should be like. He is very persuasive and gives excellent motivational speeches.


Lamar is married, but he secretly has many mistresses. Several of those are working for him, or are married to someone who is. He enjoys spending money on expensive gifts, and the way his mistresses show their gratitude. To him it’s not about any emotional attachments. He does it purely for sexual satisfaction, and for the feeling of power and control it gives him. He’ll even share his mistresses with friends and business associates, as a sign of his generosity.


*Orientation:* Heterosexual

*Skills:* Born leader. Vast knowledge and experience. Skilled at chess.

*Weaknesses:* Desire for women and power.


----------



## liljekonvalj (Jan 7, 2018)

i love constance! horse characters are among my favorite :~)<3


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 7, 2018)

liljekonvalj said:


> i love constance! horse characters are among my favorite :~)<3


Aww. Thank you very much. That's really kind of you


----------



## DrunkZombie (Jul 9, 2018)

Constance is sexy!  A sexy women is a sexy women!


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 9, 2018)

DrunkZombie said:


> Constance is sexy!  A sexy women is a sexy women!


Thank you. That's very kind of you 

I don't write that much anymore, but I've become a bit addicted to commissioning pictures 
Feel free to check out my gallery:
NSFW Artwork Gallery for Symphony -- Fur Affinity [dot] net NSFW


----------



## David Drake (Jul 9, 2018)

Constance said:


> I wasn't quite sure if I should do this, but since I want to fit in here, I'd like to share some information about my fursona. I've slightly altered the Bio form available here, and used some information I had written about my fursona a long time ago. It's updated to fit into a more comtemporary setting(my fursona was originally designed to fit into a story set in the Victorian era).
> 
> I also plan to use this thread to post descriptions of other characters I've created.
> 
> ...




*insert crude and predictable "riding" comment here*

Seriously, though, she's wonderful.


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 10, 2018)

David Drake said:


> *insert crude and predictable "riding" comment here*
> 
> Seriously, though, she's wonderful.


They may be predictable, but I think "riding" jokes about equine characters can be a lot of fun, if done right 

and thanks for the nice comment about my fursona


----------



## David Drake (Jul 10, 2018)

Constance said:


> They may be predictable, but I think "riding" jokes about equine characters can be a lot of fun, if done right
> 
> and thanks for the nice comment about my fursona




Of course!


----------

